# Paxton Pharmaceuticals Feedback Thread



## icp001 (Nov 9, 2013)

*?I am very pleased with Paxton Pharmaceuticals. This gear is extremely clean and potent gear!!!**?At first I was iffy about this lab due to the fact that much isn't known about them, but man this has to be the best gear ever, hands down. Injections were smooth, due to Paxton using apricot oil. Muscle gains were dramatic. This Gear is definitely OVERDOSED!!! I will be back for more!!!*


----------



## toddshy (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes.... Paxton is the shi##. total 1 week turnaround and I live in SD


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Sep 14, 2014)

Mick068 said:


> How can I find order and payment info on Paxton ?



You already asked this question in their section of the forum:  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/202216-How-to-order?p=3306078&viewfull=1#post3306078


----------



## 808Drummed (Dec 2, 2014)

any one used paxtons ultra rip 150 yet ???


----------



## all4muscle (Dec 2, 2014)

808Drummed said:


> any one used paxtons ultra rip 150 yet ???



I know I'm the rep but I have if you had a question....


There is no progress without struggle.
Paxton Pharma Rep
www.paxtonpharmaceuticals.com


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes,his stuff is very good,running A bombs and provie,some andropen,which is 5 esters of test,all good to go. Big thumbs up!!!


----------



## all4muscle (Dec 2, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> Yes,his stuff is very good,running A bombs and provie,some andropen,which is 5 esters of test,all good to go. Big thumbs up!!!



Thank you, everyone loves our stuff that is the truth brotha!!!


There is no progress without struggle.
Paxton Pharma Rep
www.paxtonpharmaceuticals.com


----------



## 808Drummed (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeah I was wondering how people have used it dosage wise and length. By the way all 4 muscle. I'll be going making sure to send that during lunch tomorrow just haven't been able to get to it yet went to Walmart today and the line was like crazy and had to get to work.  But my question is dosing and frequency. Am on trt so always one 100mg cup every 4 days which I was going to stop for this cycle and start after. I was thinking somewhere in the range of 1cc ed or possibly 1.5cc EOD I do well with honestly 50mg tren EOD in past but with prop I prefer to be at least 75 -100 EOD and never have run mast I'm going to have 60ml so please advise. Thank!!!


----------



## all4muscle (Dec 3, 2014)

808Drummed said:


> Yeah I was wondering how people have used it dosage wise and length. By the way all 4 muscle. I'll be going making sure to send that during lunch tomorrow just haven't been able to get to it yet went to Walmart today and the line was like crazy and had to get to work.  But my question is dosing and frequency. Am on trt so always one 100mg cup every 4 days which I was going to stop for this cycle and start after. I was thinking somewhere in the range of 1cc ed or possibly 1.5cc EOD I do well with honestly 50mg tren EOD in past but with prop I prefer to be at least 75 -100 EOD and never have run mast I'm going to have 60ml so please advise. Thank!!!



I'm a little unsure of your message here but when I've run this mix I've stacked it with other test. I react very fast to tren and could only handle this stuff mixed with 1 cc of andropen 2 x per week. I know, lightweight lol. With just those two doses I would be soaking my sheets with sweat every night lol . If you are stopping ur trt you could do it daily for sure or keep ur test in like I do. If you have extra mast it depends a little on which ester it is . Let me know. You can pm me if it's easier . 


There is no progress without struggle.
Paxton Pharma Rep
www.paxtonpharmaceuticals.com


----------



## Usealittle (Dec 4, 2014)

Just put a order out and can't wait to get it...

i hope it's all over dosed!


----------



## all4muscle (Dec 7, 2014)

Don't forget the Paxmass sale ends in 2 days and we are closing for the holidays and reopening Jan 2nd. Get your orders in and take advantage of the sale. Don't forget to mention my screen name and the sale in your order. Have a great Holiday Paxton Family.


There is no progress without struggle.
Paxton Pharma Rep
www.paxtonpharmaceuticals.com


----------



## 808Drummed (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey all4 Does Paxton by  chance have Dostinex or Prami and its just not listed on the site??  or is that an item that is not carried?


----------



## all4muscle (Dec 8, 2014)

808Drummed said:


> Hey all4 Does Paxton by  chance have Dostinex or Prami and its just not listed on the site??  or is that an item that is not carried?



We have pharm grade Caber yes


There is no progress without struggle.
Paxton Pharma Rep
www.paxtonpharmaceuticals.com


----------

